# 8N Crankshaft Pulley Replacement



## dove (Jun 12, 2004)

Hello
I am brand new to the Forum. I am throughly enjoying the threads, especially the ones relating to the old Ford 9-2 and 8N's. I would like some advice as to the replacement of the Crankshaft pulley on my 1050 8N. It currently has a severe wobble. I have just replaced the radiator and hoses and certainly don't to see that effort go away in a split second.
Any short cuts or advice is appreciated.
Dove


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Welcome Dove, I know the feeling on the pulley. Mine has a wobble to it also. Can you get to the center nut on yours? Maybe it is just a little loose. Mine has a drive flange on it so I cant get to the nut.

As far as I know you have to remove the front motor/axle/rest of the tractor holder[ ] to get to that nut. I have not doen it yet, but people say it's not that bad of a job. I am sure there is someone here that has done it.


----------



## dove (Jun 12, 2004)

Thanks Paul B for the reply.
Here is what I know about this operation. I have been told that there are two types of pulleys for these tractors. One is made of cast and one is of the sheet metal variety. I believe mine is the latter. I have been told by a good friend that I need not put this repair off two long as it could cause serious damage to the new radiator.
I am going to do some body work to my doglegs so I figure to take them and the hood off so I can get to this project. I believe it takes a 1 5/16" wrench to loosen the bolt that holds the pulley on. I guess the trick is to get the bolt off without turning the engine. I believe the bolt is torqued to 150 ft lbs.
Good luck with yours,
dove


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Well realy, and I hate to say this, the easyest way is probably just to drop that front suport. Your almost there anyway with the tin off, might as well just go a little father. As for removing it, an impact would probably be the best way. Not much concern for the motor turning over. But of corse you cant use an impact till that front suport is off. Kinda a catch 22.


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

<h2>Welcome the forum, Dove!</H2>

After 50yrs some of these pulleys will wobble a bit. 
The Ford OEM pulley is made out of sheetmetal and is easy to bend. You can either stay original and get a sheetmetal one from a junker or used or get a billet replacement pulley (meaning turned on a lathe from 1 solid piece of metal) made for frontend loader attachements. Its solid steel turned on a lathe and will last a long time! Nearly all replacement pulleys will be billet pulleys. 

There is a 1 5/16" "crownhead" crank-em bolt with a couuntersunk back tapered shaft holding your pulley on. Remember, when replacing --- the crankshaft bolt is torqued to 150 ft/lbs. Yes, you'll have to replace your 1-5/16 ratchet head, tapered backhead BOLT with a regular grade #8 5/8-18 (NF) X 1"L 1-1/16 hexhead bolt and flat washer.

I buy all of my N parts from Don B. at www.just8ns.com 
Tell Don that Andy from Tractorforum.com sent ya!
Yep, do it now while you got the hood off and room to move around. 

I hope this helps. Post a pic of your 8N and keep asking ?'s 
I will do my best to answer them. I think I have restored enough Ns to see just about anything. 

Regards.
Andy


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Yep, Paul is right....

To get to the pulley, ya' hafta' pull the front axle mount. To get to the front axle mount, ya' hafta' remove the hood...you know the drill....So anyways, I pulled the radiator too, to make it eazier to pull the axle aside to get to the pulley. 

Hope this helps...

Here is a trick that a good friend of mine told me a while back:
"Stuff some soft 1/4" clothesrope rope down any sparkie hole. Then the piston will come up and stop turning the crank so you can really loosen or tighten your crankshaft bolt"


----------



## dove (Jun 12, 2004)

Thanks guys for some GOOD information.
I intend to start this project tomorrow and yes, Andy I am very familar with Don B. and his very competent staff. He is where I have bought all the replacement parts for my old tractor.
I would like to post some pictures of my old girl on the site. I am very proud of her. I have a long way to go, but what the heck. I've got the rest of my life to bring her back. After all she has survived 54 years and I don't expect to bring her back to original this year.
Thanks for the knowledge. I can always learn from each of you.
Dove


----------

